# 2016 Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Swap Meet



## willardm

Here is a link to the 2016 flyer.  Already getting phone calls requesting info and to reserve booth spaces.  Get it on your calendar!

http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/WINTER_SWAP_MEET__2016.pdf


----------



## Oldnut

Great winter show


----------



## buickmike

Wasn't. that the show usually held in Lafayette. In mid January?


----------



## vincev

Always a good show down there.


----------



## 68avenger5

I will try to make it this year,I think its close to 10 years since I was last there


----------



## willardm

buickmike said:


> Wasn't. that the show usually held in Lafayette. In mid January?




The show used to be held the first weekend in February at the Krannert Center on the west side of Indianapolis.  It was moved to January and the County Fair Grounds in Lebanon a few years ago.


----------



## buickmike

OK thanks. I barely made it to Lebanon. Cause the ice was so bad
Determination + luck was the only thing keeping my 68 on the pavement.


----------



## indiana dave

I'l be there. May get a booth space, and will definitely bring a couple bikes to show.


----------



## partsguy

I might try to make it out.


----------



## jimsbeercans

May get spots myself. Haven't decided yet but need to thin out some.


----------



## willardm

Bump! +Some pics from the 2015 swap.


----------



## Flat Tire

I love this meet! Got it on my schedule with some others, let the New Year begin!


----------



## partsguy

I got a question on general admission. The flyer says "(Non-vendors 7:30 am admission $30)" at the top, but in the middle it says admission is $5. I'm guessing it's $30 to get in an hour early? If we're entering for the judged show, do we pay for admission AND the entry per bike or just the bike entry fee?


----------



## rollfaster

Flat Tire said:


> I love this meet! Got it on my schedule with some others, let the New Year begin! View attachment 263504




Sad not to see St. Louis following Indy. It's not happening.


----------



## vincev

Last year sucked because of the ice storm.Hope it isnt icy this year.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Last year sucked because of the ice storm.Hope it isnt icy this year.




That sure must have been one ice storm to remember. One whole year?


----------



## willardm

partsguy said:


> I got a question on general admission. The flyer says "(Non-vendors 7:30 am admission $30)" at the top, but in the middle it says admission is $5. I'm guessing it's $30 to get in an hour early? If we're entering for the judged show, do we pay for admission AND the entry per bike or just the bike entry fee?




Yes and Yes!  Early entry (7:30am) for non-vendors is $30.00.  General admission at 8:30am is $5.00.  All entries for judging in the bicycle show are $5.00 per entry and is not included in the general admission fee.  A bicycle can be entered in more than one judged category but the entry fee is $5.00 for each category that it is entered in.


----------



## partsguy

willardm said:


> Yes and Yes!  Early entry (7:30am) for non-vendors is $30.00.  General admission at 8:30am is $5.00.  All entries for judging in the bicycle show are $5.00 per entry and is not included in the general admission fee.  A bicycle can be entered in more than one judged category but the entry fee is $5.00 for each category that it is entered in.




Can we display literature with the bikes as well? Such as ads, catalogs, past awards, or memorabilia?


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> That sure must have been one ice storm to remember. One whole year?




Dont you have a blowup girlfriend that needs your attention?


----------



## partsguy

If Dave and Vince are going to be there to perform live, do we need to buy tickets in advance? Will they do autographs?


----------



## willardm

partsguy said:


> Can we display literature with the bikes as well? Such as ads, catalogs, past awards, or memorabilia?




You may but we will not be responsible for the safety of those type of items displayed.  It can get very busy at times in the show area. It is unlikely someone will walk off with one of the bicycles without being noticed but smaller items are more difficult to monitor.  That said, in all the years we have held this swap & show, we have never had an item come up missing to my knowledge.  Personally I think the extra informational items add to the interest of the bicycles and I have not hesitated to display my own items in the past.


----------



## vincev

partsguy said:


> If Dave and Vince are going to be there to perform live, do we need to buy tickets in advance? Will they do autographs?




I am going.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> I am going.




Me too.


----------



## jimsbeercans

Just pulled the trigger and got a space myself. So we are going unless weather is bad like a few years ago.


----------



## partsguy

The weather has been bad for me every year this show has been held. This year, with a mild winter, knock on wood, I hope I can go this time.


----------



## Flat Tire

Who cares about the weather! It's a heated building, my car is heated,, I drove there the year of the ice storm, car thermometer said 8 degrees, And the place was packed, tons of people, snowed like crazy, hell Joel drove up from Alabama! , roads were terrible on the way home, I did 40 mph all the way, big deal, I even seen old women out driving, better than sitting on the couch watching tv!!


----------



## JOEL

They have salt trucks and plows on all the roads. Not a problem.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Me too.




Let me know when you get to Indiana.I will let you sleep in my garage.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Me too.




Let me know when you get to Indiana.I will let you sleep in my garage.


----------



## partsguy

Will there be any roadbike stuff there? I may be on the lookout for a nice set of aluminum levers for another build I'm doing. Also the parts in my WTB thread. I'm hoping to leave with parts, not more bikes, LOL


----------



## jimsbeercans

Will be taking road bikes...will look and see if I have just levers though.
Right now on my list of going is a Team Fugi. Le Tour 3, and a 5 speed Suburban. Going to updayte this over the weekend.


----------



## brassbusterpc

Steve (partsguy) Not gonna be to make it this year either as that day is our saftey, award's meeting at the Hendrick's County Fair Ground's AGAIN. For the last 4 year's it's been on the same day UGH. I wanted to show off some of my bike's. Just a side note for everybody, that day has been one nasty day every year, snow, blowing snow, rain, sleet and VERY cold. Hope to make the Spring show. Be safe everbody getting to the show.


----------



## Flat Tire

I may bring this Rollfast tricycle to the meet If anyones interested, no obligation to buy, chain drive original paint, 2 of the tires are split. $150........no shipping.


----------



## indiana dave

I have a rusty 36 Rollfast two wheeler I'll be bringing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike

Where. is this at-  Lebanon. Or Indy? I would like to go and look for EA handlebar button! Ain't looking forward to all that ice. I didn't see any old ladies driving tho..
Saw a Tahoe + trailer in a ditch with a woman looked like she was prayin.


----------



## willardm

Fair grounds in Lebanon.


----------



## buickmike

Okay- thanks


----------



## partsguy

One more week!


----------



## vincev

Hey sellers! Post some pics of the bikes your bringing.Maybe there will be some pre show sales for pickup.


----------



## partsguy

^^^^^^^^^^^^^and parts!


----------



## Oldnut

Bring some Huffman stuff


----------



## indiana dave

Here's some stuff I'm bringing. A couple Schwinn middleweights, and parts, an Italian bike (forget the manufacturer) 36 Rollfast barn find, ans a few other bikes and parts.


----------



## buickmike

indiana dave said:


> Here's some stuff I'm bringing. A couple Schwinn middleweights, and parts, an Italian bike (forget the manufacturer) 36 Rollfast barn find, ans a few other bikes and parts.





indiana dave said:


> Here's some stuff I'm bringing. A couple Schwinn middleweights, and parts, an Italian bike (forget the manufacturer) 36 Rollfast barn find, ans a few other bikes and parts.


----------



## buickmike

i had planned on going but someone ran into my car ripping the bumper-which by the way is as hard to find as ea horn button!!


----------



## partsguy

buickmike said:


> i had planned on going but someone ran into my car ripping the bumper-which by the way is as hard to find as ea horn button!!




That sucks! What kind of car was it?


----------



## buickmike

Silver- blue 68 skylark custom. Bucket seat 350 2 barrel with dual exhaust. Oh yeah and fender skirts too.


----------



## indiana dave

Bummer about your car. Is it your only transportation? Can't imagine you could bring much home in it!


----------



## buickmike

Not my only one also have 69 GS.brought back  Higgins from summer meet.but saw someone with fiesta. .colorflow inside silver king on carrier but had already spent my money.I just need small parts for my prewar schwinns.there is always the bay.


----------



## Flat Tire

All loaded up and heading out tomorrow! Should be a great swap!


----------



## partsguy

buickmike said:


> Silver- blue 68 skylark custom. Bucket seat 350 2 barrel with dual exhaust. Oh yeah and fender skirts too.




Man, that really sucks. I wish people would pay attention to the road!


----------



## partsguy

Don't forget guys! Name tags!


----------



## chitown

Had a rough week so I'm not able to make it down.

http://i.imgur.com/9nzRjzg.gifv



Post pics if you can.


----------



## delgan

I wanted to go up but with the bad weather we had changed my mind--too much snow came down.


----------



## brassbusterpc

Great weather today, NO snow, a little cold. Wasn't able to make it this year again because of the company yearly safety meeting at the Hendrick's County Fair Ground's. Pain in the a$$ but I get paid for it, pluse lunch. Dickie's BBQ in Avon was GREAT food. Hope to make the spring show as I have a couple bike's I want to show. Steve (partsguy) hope you made it to the show, I'ts been year's since I meet you but would like to say Hi again some time in person. Harvey


----------



## Flat Tire

brassbusterpc said:


> Great weather today, NO snow, a little cold. Wasn't able to make it this year again because of the company yearly safety meeting at the Hendrick's County Fair Ground's. Pain in the a$$ but I get paid for it, pluse lunch. Dickie's BBQ in Avon was GREAT food. Hope to make the spring show as I have a couple bike's I want to show. Steve (partsguy) hope you made it to the show, I'ts been year's since I meet you but would like to say Hi again some time in person. Harvey


----------



## indiana dave

Set up a swap space for the first time this year. Brought too many bikes, and not enough parts. Guess I've learned something for next time. Parts definitely sell better than complete bikes.
Will bring more parts and less bikes next time. Did sell a few things, and bought a couple things. Pretty much spent what I made.


----------



## vincev

The weather was great ,plenty of parts but the bikes were bad. The  judging area waas not very impressive,lot of middleweight low end stuff.Te bike corral had a lot of junk bikes and 10 speeds.compared to about 5 years ago this was not good. Plenty of Sting Ray type bikes.I heard many people complaining about the lack of nice bikes.Oh well,maybe next year.


----------



## partsguy

vincev said:


> The weather was great ,plenty of parts but the bikes were bad. The  judging area waas not very impressive,lot of middleweight low end stuff.Te bike corral had a lot of junk bikes and 10 speeds.compared to about 5 years ago this was not good. Plenty of Sting Ray type bikes.I heard many people complaining about the lack of nice bikes.Oh well,maybe next year.




This was the first time I was able to make it to this show. I was not impressed with the show area, at all. I was going to bring in two, but brought three instead (some people asked for the third bike in years passed, but none of those people were there!). So I had three. There was no variety, at all. Several Schwinn Sting-Rays and Krates, not very many full size bikes. The only ones really were five middleweights, an aluminum Silver King, and two others. I drove 2.5 hours through awful roads, construction, and detours for that?

I was also upset with how the judges did their "job"...let me sound off here please. All of us, regardless of what kind of bike we specialize in, whether it's ballooners, middleweights, muscle, BMX, road bikes, TOC stuff, or whatever, we ALL put forth our BEST efforts in what we find and rebuild. We ALL take our work very seriously in a show environment. We expect there will be winners and losers. We're adults, not children playing pee wee baseball. The judges went around and slapped ribbons on EVERY single bike, without writing the category on the back. I was totally confused! There were three third place bikes in one category, and five in another. When I asked them why, they couldn't answer. The show, and the recognition, is meaningless if everything is handed out as a participation trophy at a little league game.

I miss the DADDY KATZ SHOW! That one was a blast!


----------



## Flat Tire

Nice sunny day but still a bit nippy, picked up some nice parts. Got this NOS Cadet, drive cable box & display piece the day before at Mo's Vintiques not far from the swap, so that was a great start!


----------



## vincev

Did anyone see the tall lady with short red hair get into the big fight over a bike???


----------



## hoofhearted

vincev said:


> Did anyone see the tall lady with short red hair get into the big fight over a bike???





*Kind of sorry i missed that.

Last time i was at that swap was 2014.
Usually a good selection .. bicycles .. parts.

Planned to attend this year -- plans changed.

.......  patric

*


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Did anyone see the tall lady with short red hair get into the big fight over a bike???




I hope you kicked her ass. But geez Vince, you really should have just let her have the 70's Free 10 Spirit speed.


----------



## Oldnut

vincev said:


> Did anyone see the tall lady with short red hair get into the big fight over a bike???



Yea she seemed upset over a deal on a schwinn middleweight.what I got out of it she was talking to the seller about the bike and somebody came up and made a better offer on it.she got very upset and loud maybe I'm wrong


----------



## brassbusterpc

Glad I was'nt able to make the show. A Deal is a Deal. Mason hope It's better for the spring show. Harvey


----------



## partsguy

I must have missed that. At least the swap meet was good, I found most of what I needed.


----------



## vincev

Dave,there was a lot of junk bikes there so I didnt have to kick her butt.


----------



## partsguy

Lots of parts though, but nothing special. I found some generic parts I needed, but not the hard to find parts.

The bike corral had some sorry bikes in it, like a Huffy muscle bike that was missing a ton of parts. Lots of road bikes.


----------



## vincev

partsguy said:


> Lots of parts though, but nothing special. I found some generic parts I needed, but not the hard to find parts.
> 
> The bike corral had some sorry bikes in it, like a Huffy muscle bike that was missing a ton of parts. Lots of road bikes.




Your right.It hasnt been very good the last couple of years but this year I think was the worse.Lt of garage sale cheap bikes.The corral was really bad. Gone are the days when there were really hard to find and high end bikes.The fight was a highlight.lol


----------



## rollfaster

I'm sorry to hear this swap wasn't good. Some friends of mine went and said the same as you guys. Glad I couldn't make it.


----------



## willardm

Pics from this year's show. 

A big THANK YOU to Mark and Dan from St. Louis for stepping up at the last minute to fill in as our judges!  It's a tough job and it seems someone always goes away unhappy with the judges decisions. 

For bicycles entered in multiple categories, the point is taken that second and third place ribbons should be identified with the category for which they were presented.  My error.

Hope next year's show can meet everyone's expectations.


----------



## partsguy

At least I convinced dad to come. He took a trip down memory lane with all muscle bikes. We also tried this awesome Cajun restaurant in Indianapolis on the way home. I haven't really eaten since, I'm still full!


----------



## willardm

More pics


----------



## willardm

More pics


----------



## willardm

Pics


----------



## willardm

A few more


----------



## Oldnut

It was a wild show congrats to everyone


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks for mentioning mark and dan, great guys and my buds.


----------



## rideahiggins

Nobody has mentioned that next years show will be in the bigger building to the east so everyone is in the same room and we can have more vendors.


----------



## partsguy

I heard that announcement while I was packing up. I hope that means more, and better, entries.


----------



## willardm

rideahiggins said:


> Nobody has mentioned that next years show will be in the bigger building to the east so everyone is in the same room and we can have more vendors.



Next year's swap will still be at the fairgrounds but it will move to the building directly behind the one we have currently been using.  We are waiting for some information from the fairgrounds that we will need to figure out booth spaces, concessions area, show area, etc.  The new building is one large open space which should be an improvement over the split up areas for vendors in the existing building.  Just need to figure out how to best utilize the new space.

Since the St. Louis show is undetermined at this time, we also talked about moving our swap to a new date but it appears that would create conflicts with other shows.  So, the date next year will still be the same weekend in January.


----------



## brassbusterpc

Steven (partsguy) where did you stop in Indy to eat, lot's of GREAT food here. Wish I had been on here early today and maybe meet you for lunch or dinner. Hope to make the spring show as I have several bike's I'd like to show, a rat rod, a Atomic Zombie FAT tire bike and a Custom built Gas bike, all I built buy myself. I also have a couple old Huffy's that were barn find's that I just wanna keep, nothing special, just nice clean bike's.


----------



## partsguy

It was a place called  "Papa Roux". Mt dad heard about it from a co-worker. It's not far off I-70. We were both full, I didn't eat anything really until about 1:00 today.


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> I heard that announcement while I was packing up. I hope that means more, and better, entries.



Yep looked like a lack of anything ballooner. Not looking like this show will ever make my schedule. Hopefully it picks up next year for those of you that do attend. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> Yep looked like a lack of anything ballooner. Not looking like this show will ever make my schedule. Hopefully it picks up next year for those of you that do attend. V/r Shawn




Virtually no ballooners, anywhere in the building. A few middleweights, almost all of them Schwinn. TONS of road bikes and muscle bikes.


----------



## Terry66

I always enjoy the show. I mean what else is there to do in the middle of winter in the Midwest? There weren't many complete ballooners but there were some nice deals on parts. I saw some decent Shelby frames cheap. I picked up a really nice Roadmaster springer and a few other parts.


----------



## brassbusterpc

partsguy, Papa Roux is a GREAT place to eat been there a few time's, it's near 10th and Post Road, you won't leave not being full of great food. They have the BEST of it all. The best thing about this place is he is FIRE ARM freindly. Check out his web site. Hope to make the spring show if I don't work and meet, it's been about 7 or 8 year's since you came buy to buy some part's I could of shipped for a couple buck's. Harvey


----------



## indiana dave

Yes. My booth was right behind where it happened. Seller was in a bad situation with a guy who was pondering a group buy, and she wanted to buy the one bike at his asking price. It got way out of hand.


----------



## indiana dave

I was there selling this year, and am probably one of the vendors you guys are accusing of having "garage sale" bikes. I did have some cheap classics, and they were all projects. I did sell some cool parts, and yes they were mostly Schwinn middleweight parts. I'm sure the guys who bought them were appreciative. In the future, I may not set up a space. Barely sold enough to cover the cost of the space, and some small parts I bought. I can't afford the real high-end stuff, so I really didn't miss it.
To me, it was a day out with the wife and my ten year old daughter, and away from the toddler... I enjoyed that.
And the show judging did leave something to be desired. That's all I'll say about that. We let the staff know our thoughts, and hopefully they'll address them next year.


----------



## vincev

I was right there Indiana Dave. It was crazy and loud.lol


----------



## Boris

Hey, maybe you could keep this thread going until the next HACBCSM.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Hey, maybe you could keep this thread going until the next HACBCSM.





Sounds like a plan Dave.What have you been doing all day?


----------



## Boris

Oh, not too much. You?


----------



## brassbusterpc

Wasn't there but talked to Mason ( he did the most important thing at the show he said the consession stand) yesterday said it was crazy and stupid. Hope to make the spring show and see how it go'es. Won't bring my garage sale bike's so I don't get dogged just my rat rod's and a custom. Gotta meet you Dave Marko, vincev and indiana dave. Any pic's guy's?


----------



## rideahiggins

I had a couple of people tell me they couldn't find anything to buy at the show. I think that speaks more to the demographics of the people  attending the  show. They larger segment being unaccompanied middle aged men (such as myself) who have been going to all the same shows for years. Have probably at one time or another had every type of Schwinn, Murray, Elgin or what have you. They can regale you with how someone 8 or 10 years ago sold pairs of NOS fenders for $2 and that's what they think they should be able to buy them for now. I think the best picture of the show is 10 year old Kayliegh with her red Schwinn 20" bike. Look how happy she is with it. I don't think their is one post one this thread about what someone liked or a had a great find or how great Anibal's restored Elgin Black Hawk looked.


----------



## bicycle larry

rideahiggins said:


> I had a couple of people tell me they couldn't find anything to buy at the show. I think that speaks more to the demographics of the people  attending the  show. They larger segment being unaccompanied middle aged men (such as myself) who have been going to all the same shows for years. Have probably at one time or another had every type of Schwinn, Murray, Elgin or what have you. They can regale you with how someone 8 or 10 years ago sold pairs of NOS fenders for $2 and that's what they think they should be able to buy them for now. I think the best picture of the show is 10 year old Kayliegh with her red Schwinn 20" bike. Look how happy she is with it. I don't think their is one post one this thread about what someone liked or a had a great find or how great Anibal's restored Elgin Black Hawk looked.



i was talking to some of my buddys from ohio that was vending  and had a reel good day of selling and they were selling a lot of prewar stuff!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## indiana dave

Kayleigh is my daughter. She was very proud of the Bantam and the Breeze she redid. She did 90% of the work on them herself.
She was pretty upset that she lost to a bike that was pretty much built by the girls dad.
Positives from the show for me? Sold some stuff I didn't need, and bought a couple things I did need, Got a day out of the house.
Next time, I will bring more parts, and less garage sale-type bikes.


----------



## partsguy

indiana dave said:


> Kayleigh is my daughter. She was very proud of the Bantam and the Breeze she redid. She did 90% of the work on them herself.
> She was pretty upset that she lost to a bike that was pretty much built by the girls dad.
> Positives from the show for me? Sold some stuff I didn't need, and bought a couple things I did need, Got a day out of the house.
> Next time, I will bring more parts, and less garage sale-type bikes.




I did see that unfold. I think your daughter did a magnificent job!


----------



## jimsbeercans

OK...I sold pretty well and enought to cover all the expenses. And traded one off..So it helped my hoarding problem.
More than likely will get a spot or 2 next year....The weather was perfect considering it can be nasty!


----------



## Boris

I've heard nary a word about this event for the better part of the day. Anxiously awaiting some sort of update.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> I've heard nary a word about this event for the better part of the day. Anxiously awaiting some sort of update.



It was 57 degrees here yesterday and I drove my VW bus.


----------



## rideahiggins

Elgin Black Hawk that was at the swapmeet. It's a little bit shinier than mine.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> It was 57 degrees here yesterday and I drove my VW bus.




Hope the weather holds for the next one. Will you be driving the bus there next year?


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Hope the weather holds for the next one. Will you be driving the bus there next year?



No Dave.,I will drive my Chevy Avalanche or Trail Blazer because they have better heat.Will you be attending next year?


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Will you be attending next year?




A little too early to tell. I should know by around page 340 of this thread though.


----------



## partsguy

vincev said:


> Will you be attending next year?




Probably. The show may not have been impressive but the swap meet sure helped me finish putting my Spyder back together. Finding that 24" kickstand was the find of my day. I can quit leaning the stupid thing against poles, walls, trees, and the garage door.

Plus, it was still a nice day out with dad!


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> A little too early to tell. I should know by around page 340 of this thread though.



OK,I'll put a cot in my garage with a blanket for you to sleep on.I may even run one of my cars in the garage so it says warm while you sleep


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> OK,I'll put a cot in my garage with a blanket for you to sleep on.I may even run one of my cars in the garage so it says warm while you sleep




Well, do I sleep on the cot or the blanket? Accch, never mind, it probably won't make much difference. With the soothing hum of the car engine to lull me to sleep, I should be out in no time at all.


----------



## vincev

For you Dave I will let you use my Hop A Long Cassidy blanket.


----------



## vincev




----------



## Boris

Can I wear your siren helmet and play on Mr. Inchworm too?


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Can I wear your siren helmet and play on Mr. Inchworm too?
> View attachment 282102 View attachment 282103



only if I can take a picture.


----------



## partsguy

Slumber party at Vince's house!


----------



## vincev

partsguy said:


> Slumber party at Vince's house!



yes,we can enter as a group.


----------



## Boris

If I'm not there, start the car without me.


----------



## partsguy

Since we're all having a slumber party with a running car in the house, shall I bring some purple kool-aid?


----------



## vincev

partsguy said:


> Since we're all having a slumber party with a running car in the house, shall I bring some purple kool-aid?



I prefer Cherry flavor


----------



## Boris

So um...how many bikes total, do you think were at the swap meet?


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> So um...how many bikes total, do you think were at the swap meet?



I cant answer that but I did count 452,721 parts.


----------



## Boris

Um...so what was the tall red haired lady wearing?


----------



## partsguy

Dave Marko said:


> Um...so what was the tall red haired lady wearing?


----------

